# Can somebody tell me??



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2006)

i am trying to get some imformation on mike tsalikis,,crazy animal trapper from the 50s and 60s..i was wondering if these pics are accompanied by video footage
baz


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2006)

Crikey Baz, It's an early Irwin


----------



## pugsly (Mar 23, 2006)

Dont start on that again please! lol.

Cool pics though, interesting to see where he is, maybe he will turn up on channel 7's where are they now?!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 23, 2006)

was it mark o'shea i saw almost get hammed by an anoaconda on animal planet a while back?

he grabbed the head, and the conda started throwing rolls over him, if it wasn't for his 20 man guerila team, he'd of
been snake food.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 23, 2006)

Austin Stevens had an episode like that not sure how long ago, probably his snake anyway though..


----------



## Livewire (Mar 23, 2006)

Anaconda's are awesome animals, and the guy was lucky to escape certain death.


----------

